# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Mel - drink problem?

## Chris_2k11

Does anyone think Mel's starting to show signs of a drink problem?   :Ponder:

----------


## Debs

yes i think she is.

----------


## di marco

probably

----------


## luna_lovegood

I thought that too, was Mel the one who was working in the SU bar instead of her Sister and got sacked or was it her job and Sophie was doing it instead?

----------


## di marco

no mel was doing it even though it was sophies job

----------


## luna_lovegood

Okay thanks.
Was that the first time people noticed her drinking alot or had she been doing it before that incident?
I have only started watchnig recently so i'm trying to catch up with the past storylines!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> Okay thanks.
> Was that the first time people noticed her drinking alot or had she been doing it before that incident?


ummm youve got me there, i cant actually remember! i think we had seen her drink a lot before that

----------


## Saziikins

I do think that is what the storyline is leading up to... could be interesting.

----------


## Abbie

yep nd there is a storyline about it

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hope they do continue it into a proper storyline, instead of just forgetting about it and moving onto something else...

----------


## Abbie

yes i know what you mean because hollyoaks seem to not finish some of there stories well i mean with tony and mandy i love they keep sending them on hols but they cant do that for much longer with mandy been pregnant

*edit - text talk*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is that where they are now? on holiday? I wondered why I hadn't seen them around! lol, yeah ive noticed theyv'e gone away a couple of times now after theyv'e been on screen quite a lot. I dont think it's right, they cant just keep doing that.   :Nono:

----------


## di marco

> Is that where they are now? on holiday? I wondered why I hadn't seen them around! lol, yeah ive noticed theyv'e gone away a couple of times now after theyv'e been on screen quite a lot. I dont think it's right, they cant just keep doing that.


i agree, i didnt know where they were either, they cant keep sending them off like that, its getting stupid now

----------


## Abbie

i no but luckily cos mandy is prggenat ahe wont be able to for much longer i just hope she doesnt loose the baby otherwise tony will suggest a holiday nd they u go they will be gone agian its reddiculas

----------


## di marco

> i no but luckily cos mandy is prggenat ahe wont be able to for much longer i just hope she doesnt loose the baby otherwise tony will suggest a holiday nd they u go they will be gone agian its reddiculas


totally agree, they need to stop going on holiday all the time! hope mandy doesnt lose the baby

----------


## Chris_2k11

I dont think she'll lose the baby, but I think when she does have him/her, hollyoaks might put her in a sort of storyline where she really struggles with the baby, and finds it hard to cope, with all the change of atmosphere and a baby crying all the time, etc.   :Searchme:  I dunno, ive just got a feeling that's what might happen. But anyway, it's a while away yet until she'll be giving birth!! lol   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> I dont think she'll lose the baby, but I think when she does have him/her, hollyoaks might put her in a sort of storyline where she really struggles with the baby, and finds it hard to cope, with all the change of atmosphere and a baby crying all the time, etc.   I dunno, ive just got a feeling that's what might happen. But anyway, it's a while away yet until she'll be giving birth!! lol


i think thats what will prob happen as well, though i did hear a rumour about something to do with that storyline happening. i wont post it here though for 2 reasons, 1 cos its a spoiler and we are in the general section and 2 cos this post has really gone off topic, wasnt it meant to be to do with mels drink problem?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think thats what will prob happen as well, though i did hear a rumour about something to do with that storyline happening. i wont post it here though for 2 reasons, 1 cos its a spoiler and we are in the general section and 2 cos this post has really gone off topic, wasnt it meant to be to do with mels drink problem?


Post it in the spoiler's section di marco!   :Smile:  I didn't hear anything about this, I was just guessing, because I know that Mandy's not fantastic around kids.

----------


## di marco

> Post it in the spoiler's section di marco!   I didn't hear anything about this, I was just guessing, because I know that Mandy's not fantastic around kids.


ok i will in a sec but the post may get closed as i cant remember the source at the mo

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ok i will in a sec but the post may get closed as i cant remember the source at the mo


that's ok, thanx  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

i did hear a story line that Mel will have a drinking promblem

----------


## Potato1992

a massssssssssive drink problem

----------

